# Is it possible to post empty CO2 bottles?



## MirandaB (21 Aug 2013)

Hi All,
Apologies if this is in the wrong place but wasn't sure where to put it.
I have found a secondhand JBL proflora kit which has 2 empty 600g bottles with it and would obviously like the bottles.
Is it possible to post empty bottles,and if so,which courier/postal service would take them as I'm not sure if they come under carriage of dangerous goods when empty?


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Aug 2013)

Are jbl bottles refillable?
Just tell them to bin the bottles and post the reg then buy 600g disposable welding co2 from machine mart there less than £15 each
Or buy second hand fe reg that will pay for its self in no time


----------



## MirandaB (21 Aug 2013)

Yep these are the refillable one's so I'm guessing the reg probably won't fit the disposables but I'm not sure.
I usually do buy the welding gas bottles from machinemart for my other CO2 kit when they have one of their vat free promotions 
I'd like to go the FE route but to be honest I am a little concerned about the safety aspect as haven't really got anywhere to secure the bottle and thatched house insurance is bad enough already!


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

Securing fe is easy screw fe wall bracket inside cabinet or wall behind cabinet. Or fasten a piece of chain to cabinet or wall behind cabinet. The liklyhood of a fe doing damage if knocked over is somewhere between slim and none, if anything is going to break when you knock one over it will be on the low pressure side eg. snapping the solenoid or needle valve off. theres more chance of an accidental discharge when fitting reg and that can be avoided by keeping pin in while changing fe

Most carriers will take them if you can prove there empty.


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

Same Day Courier Service - Delivering throughout the UK

These carry compressed gas
They were first on list
Google class2 adr courriers


----------



## Andy Thurston (22 Aug 2013)

Just been reading jbl refillable can be adapted to take disposable bottle

Charterhouse Aquatics Mobile


----------



## Christian Walker (22 Aug 2013)

Hi, it is perfectly ok to send empty bottles.  They are not pressurised and are effectively just a chunk of iron in that situation.  Ive sent them before with no problem.


----------



## MirandaB (22 Aug 2013)

Huge thank you for all that great info Big clown  going to try Arrow and see what they say.


----------

